

Can document root of the server be on client machine - jimymodi

Here is my problem.<p>In our company we have a setup like this. There is a server with apache, php and all. All the client (dev) machine has their one drive (M:) mapped to the home folder on the server of that user. We have also setup the Dynamic document root. For e.g. jimy.www.domain.com get the document root as &#x2F;home&#x2F;jimitm&#x2F;www&#x2F;. Now we have started using GIT some days back. One problem we are facing is git status (or any other similar command) take too much time as it has to check every file for the change on the network drive.
What I was thinking is that at all possible that the document root would on client(dev) machine D: Drive (or some local state drive). So for jimy.www.domain.com the Document root will be D:&#x2F;www of the client machine ?<p>Or is there any other workaround ?
======
jt2190
Original question asked on superuser.com:
[http://superuser.com/questions/728968/can-document-root-
of-t...](http://superuser.com/questions/728968/can-document-root-of-the-
server-be-on-client-machine)

------
mooism2
You could run git on the server instead of the client.

